
Introducing the Google Assistant SDK - happy-go-lucky
https://developers.googleblog.com/2017/04/introducing-google-assistant-sdk.html
======
ehsankia
One interesting use of this I think is for people who are paranoid about
Google Home recording them (and there's a lot of those on HN as showcased by
the Echo Look thread). You get to make your own device, where you have full
control of how audio is recorded and sent to Google, so you can be confident
that nothing is being sent over without you knowing.

~~~
PascLeRasc
Will this allow some inspection of what exactly is sent? Assuming it's the
same Google Assistant installed on Android it'd be possible to then know for
certain the level of spying.

~~~
ehsankia
Like I said, I'm fairly sure the sending is all done by you. It's an API that
receives audio data, and sends back text + audio data. You're in full control
of what happens on your end.

------
deegles
I was trying to find more info about their Term of Service for this, would I
be allowed to build an Alexa/Google hybrid device? Would it be ok to sell the
same device but with either option available? What other gotchas are there?

------
zimmund
Interesting... Maybe this is the way to bring Assistant to the desktop? (and,
perhaps, to Linux?)

